# My all black German shepherd puppy Sadie



## Sadie0804

Hey guys I just wanted to share a pic of my baby girl! She is currently 6.5 months old and a lean 48 lbs. we get all the time that she looks mixed which drives me crazy because we saw her papers when we bought her! What do u guys think?





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bluepearl

She is a beauty.


----------



## hologrammoth

I think she's lovely. 

Don't feel too bad about the mix breed comments. I think a few members with black GSDs have been asked why they cropped their black lab's ears :rofl:


----------



## Sadie0804

Lmao!! Oh that's true I'm sure it's all because she is solid black. Yeah there was a guy at her puppy class and kept saying "oh I are the lab in her".... I was like no!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## billsharp

Yeah, most people don't think of GSDs as coming in an all-black variety. She looks full GSD from here.


----------



## bianca

She is beautiful :wub: I have a solid black male and always get asked what he is!!! When he was a pup, I was asked more than once if he was a Kelpie X!


----------



## x.WOLFiE.x

She looks exactly like my GSD puppy. I've been "informed" by people that we run into randomly with no GSD experience he's a mix or a dutch shepherd, but he most definitely is all GSD. just all black. he was small for his age and was all black as a puppy-puppy. as he has gotten older (he's 10 months now) he is about 75 lbs. and has tan behind his legs and his face just looks more "shepherd-y" but that's just bc he's losing the puppy look. she's adorable by the way!

here's my guy:


----------



## TommyB681

beautiful!


----------



## AngieW

She looks adorable. I can't get over how similar all the black GSD puppies always look. 

I don't think Kylie's right ear is ever going to stand up all the way (it's mostly up with just the tip bent forward now).

Kylie is also on the smaller side. She is 8 months old now and weighs 54 pounds.


----------



## Lin

Gorgeous!

If your dog doesn't look like rin tin tin someone is going to tell you it looks mixed. And if your dog looks like rin tin tin someone is going to tell you it looks mixed.


----------



## Capone22

Looks like my rogue, also a pure bred. People ask me if she's mixed with lab all the time! 
Era: rogue is 8 months and about 45 pounds. 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sadie0804

Wow beautiful dogs guys! Love the pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney

I find black GSD very striking. It's true that joe public knows the GSD as black & tan. Sable coats are confused as wolves by the same joe public!

I had a lady once tell me she didn't know labs had pointy ears like my boy did....I give up! lol

To be fair...I always put large dogs in the mastiff family & have been corrected


----------



## Pooky44

My son had a black GSD. He was about 55 pounds. I was ignorant about GSDs at the time and thought he was part lab .... but he was just a small black GSD.


----------



## AngelaA6

She looks exactly like my stock coat black gsd  and i get the whole "what breed is he" all the time and i have to explain that there are black gsds and white gsds. There's 1 white long coat gsd that lives up here and a black and tan long coat czech german shepherd as well. the czech is a huge for a puppy. her paws were twice the size as Gunthers (my pup's name) haha. but yeah i definitely agree that most people will think its a mix because she doesn't look stereotypical but whatever i just try not to get frustrated.


----------



## hchorney1

Don't let them bother you. Shadow is a year old now and I still get asked what he's mixed with....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jwn6w

*Sadie*

She sure looks like a pure German Shepherd to me. My son has a black male and I have watched him frequently. While walking him people would stop me and ask what kind of dog is that? I think it is because they are black and not many people at least I think are used to seeing a all black one. By the way I am getting a little black German Shepherd female at the end of April. I can't wait I am going to name her Heidi. Good luck with yours it has been years since I have had a puppy my shepherd is 11 now and I guess I am going to have to start reading up on training them again. Not looking forward to the poddy training part. How is that part going for you? Well hope this maybe made you feel a little better about your little girl!


----------



## chicagojosh

sure looks like a nice purebred black GSD to me 

people can be idiots about determining the breed of other peoples dogs lol


----------



## KristenMarino13

this is my male he is almost 4 months and he is 36.0 pounds 
everyone use to ask if he was a lab and it would make me mad to cause 
he is AKC registered German Shepherd


----------



## JanaeUlva

Ditto. My girl is black and on the small end of the standard so people who don't know better and even a few who should know better have asked what breed/mix she is. Grrrrrr. But then it plays to my advantage when we camp in the RV and I tell the parks that she is a Border Collie. Ha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AFootit

People ask me if my shep is a mix all the time, mostly because she's on the small side.


----------



## x.WOLFiE.x

My GSD is all black and until he hit a year was about 20 lbs smaller than the standard. He was always mistaken for a mal or lab mix. Now he's 95 lbs of muscle. Now people say he looks like a wolf. 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86

I have a pure black gsd and while at puppy school people would ask what type of breed he was!

One lady commented she had never ever seen a black german shepherd before and she didn't even realise they came in all black! 

Here's a picture of him just because I love showing him off!!! 








I


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Richter21

WOW Richter and Sadie seriously look like brother and sister! She is gorgeous! Richter is 9 months and just over 60 pounds. He's all GSD, American pet on his mother's side and West German with some Czech on his Dad's. We used to get "He's a Shepherd?" "Wow, I've never seen an all black one before" More recently we've been getting "He's kinda skinny" to which we reply "That's how they're supposed to look, not fat."


----------



## Dudes mom

Had to add my guy Dude, 9 months and 70+ lbs.


----------



## Sergeantsays

Beautiful GSDs. I love the all black. This is Sarge, his Dad is all black and mom classic Rin Tin Tin. He is 5 1/2 months now and 74 lbs.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo

Looks great. Most people who "think" they know german shepherds IE people who never had one, say they should all look like the comment previous stated Rin Tin. Also with the black everyone thinks lab. I love the all black, came close to getting one but really love dark sable, which is my puppy and I get the same oh is he mix, or that's not a GS right? Lol.. 
The worse is then they follow oh yeah they have all bad hips and problems, they bite everyone.... AAAAAHHHH.. The stupidity of the general know it all.. Just chalk it up


----------



## PixelGalileo

Beautiful all of them


----------

